# Best saddle for a gaited horse



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

not to be smart, but the answer is , a gaited saddle.
Most types of saddles can be had in a gaited tree. No way to answer your question with a specific saddle. Horses are different, saddles are different, people are different. Type of riding is different.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Some horses can be hard to fit and I don't believe the "gaited tree" hype. I bought a nice Circle Y flex tree and it sat me up so high off the horse. It didn't work for my horse and called them to get me something else. They didn't have a tucker either for me. I bought a narrow tree and they wanted it more narrow to get it up off his withers which didn't seem right. When the trainers had the horse they commented how hard he was to fit and they all used a wide tree.

I did some research on Steele saddles, bought one used (they are hard to find and they hold their value) and couldn't be happier. I just got the standard tree
They sit you close to the horse and feel secure.

Call them and they will talk to you about what makes there saddles a good choice. They will also send out one to try.

Custom Tree and Saddle - Trail Saddles Built By Trail Riders


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

My horse was really hard to fit. It was more a matter of finding a saddle short enough (front to back) to fit his really short back, not interfere with shoulder and hip movement for clean gaiting, yet still sit right on his mutton withers. 
Because I ride english and Aussie, it was a little easier to find the right length, and he does fine in a wide/full QH bars.

I learned how to take all the appropriate measurements, then called the saddle company I wanted to buy from and asked a zillion questions. 

As for western saddles, I have been looking for an extra one since my friends ride western and I know from my research and conversations with the saddle fitters that he doesn't need a gaited tree saddle. A small rounded skirt or endurance type western saddle with full QH bars will work just fine for my gaited horse.

I'm not for or against a gaited tree, I just don't think a gaited horse _must _have a gaited tree.... just because. 
Its all an individual horse thing and what works best for his/her body.


----------

